
50% nature, 50% nurture is wrong - laurex
http://slatestarcodex.com/2016/03/16/non-shared-environment-doesnt-just-mean-schools-and-peers/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
As far as I can tell this article is just a bunch of ways that a "nonshared
environment" is in fact a "nonshared environment" followed by some reckons.

